

Show HN: oriDomi - Fold up the DOM like paper - dmotz

Just open sourced a library I've been working on that allows you to target any DOM element and manipulate it like paper.<p>The core of it works via CSS 3D transforms and it has no external dependencies.<p>Would love to hear feedback or see what others do with it. I'll add a section for examples in the wild soon.<p>http://oridomi.com<p>source:
https://github.com/dmotz/oridomi
======
znt
Very cool. Does it work with forms?

~~~
dmotz
You can definitely target inputs and forms and apply different folding effects
to them, however it depends on what axis you're folding on as to whether it
will interfere with typing within inputs. I may try to work on this.

You could also of course use folding animations on forms for entrance and exit
effects, and then swap them out with non-oriDomi-ed forms in the callback.

------
relix
Would this work with a SWF on it?

~~~
dmotz
Yes, I just gave it a quick shot in Chrome. Make sure to wrap your object tag
in a div and target that div with oriDomi. Also, be sure to give the wrapper
element the width and height of the swf.

I can't vouch for how robust this is -- especially for interactions -- but it
seems to work at least superficially.

~~~
relix
Thanks, that's great!

------
dmotz
clickable:

<http://oridomi.com>

